# Now THAT'S a jawbreaker



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...ter_Dipping_Gum_In_Unknown_Substance_-_Report


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to work in a lab that had a couple of chemicals that could be used to make contact explosives, and that's why we were not allowed to chew gum there


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

No way. That is crazy. And I thought pop rocks packed punch.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! That's teach others to label their citric acid.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's so amazing. I want to see that on an episode of "Snapped!" (my fav tutorial show....)


----------

